# 5 week old chi is throwing up and has diarhea



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have a 5 week old chihuahua that I bought last Thurdsay. She was fine on Thursday, Friday and Saturday morning (when I took her to the vet) other than some whining at night. We went to the vet for a regular check up and the vet said she had ear mites and gave us some ear drops to give her. Upon returning home on Saturday she started throwing up (I hadn't given her the ear drops yet). We were feeding her Eukanuba Puppy formula. (A mix of dry with wet) She threw up about 4 times on Saturday, and on Sunday she threw up 3 more times. It was kind of a yellow filmy discharge. She is keeping her food and water down (no food in her vomit) but I'm kind of worried. She has only had her deworming, no other shots because the vet said she is too small. Last night we changed her over to the Science Diet Puppy formula that we got from the vet to see if it was her food, but she threw up again this morning. She has also been having diarhe since about 7pm last night. I have been feeding her a small amount of food 4-5 times a day. She weight 1lb, 8 oz. I have an appointment at the vet today at 3pm, but was wondering if anyone would have any clues on what is going on or have any questions I should ask the vet when I take her in. Thanks in advance!

Josh


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

After reading a few more threads.. I am praying it isn't Parvo.


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Josh,

I don't think you can ever be too careful with these babies. I think you're doing the right thing to take her to the vet asap! Hopefully it is nothing serious but I would be worrying too especially if she/he is vomiting and has diarrhea. Make sure she is not dehydrated... but you said she is still eating and drinking. As far as any other diagnosis I can't help.
The other concern I have is you buying a 5wk old puppy! She/he should still be with their mum at that age. What does everyone else think? Are you in the UK? I don't know any breeder that gives their pups away until they are at least 8wks old but usually between 8-10weeks. Sorry to say that but I think its a big problem!
I really hope your baby gets well soon....sending best wishes, welcome and good luck at the vets. 
Lucie & Lola :wave:


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

loubie1736 said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> I don't think you can ever be too careful with these babies. I think you're doing the right thing to take her to the vet asap! Hopefully it is nothing serious but I would be worrying too especially if she/he is vomiting and has diarrhea. Make sure she is not dehydrated... but you said she is still eating and drinking. As far as any other diagnosis I can't help.
> The other concern I have is you buying a 5wk old puppy! She/he should still be with their mum at that age. What does everyone else think? Are you in the UK? I don't know any breeder that gives their pups away until they are at least 8wks old but usually between 8-10weeks. Sorry to say that but I think its a big problem!
> ...


Yeah, I know 5 weeks was a little too early. I live in the US, Texas. Unfortunately this is my first puppy, and I thought it would be okay. I am going to do whatever needs to be done though to make sure she is okay. Hopefully the vet can figure out what is going on. Thanks for your response.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope she gets better soon and she doesn't have parvo  keep us posted what the vet says 

kisses nat


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't have much advice...5 weeks old...yikes! 

Make sure she is drinking water...I give Gizzie pedialyte when he gets an upset tummy.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> I don't have much advice...5 weeks old...yikes!
> 
> Make sure she is drinking water...I give Gizzie pedialyte when he gets an upset tummy.
> 
> Keep us posted and good luck!


Yeah I'm really starting to figure out that the breeder gave her to me WAY too early. I'm hoping the vomitting/diarhea is because of the switch from her mom's milk to puppy food.. anyone think that could be the case? I guess I'm trying to look on the bright side here.

I'll let everyone know what the vet says.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I dont know anything about puppies that young as didnt get my chis til they were 3,4 and 5 months old and older rescues, do they not still need milk at this age, i know petshops sell mothers milk substitute for pups??


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I dont know anything about puppies that young as didnt get my chis til they were 3,4 and 5 months old and older rescues, do they not still need milk at this age, i know petshops sell mothers milk substitute for pups??


I asked the vet on Saturday when I went and she said it the puppy would be fine with puppy food. I'll be seeing the vet in an hour, hope all goes well.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Please keep us updated on her progress. I hope she gets well soon. It sounds like you're doing all the right things. You might also want to buy some Nutracal as that is high in calories and she needs that at such a young age.

I know in Florida and most states, it's illegal for anyone to sell/adopt a puppy out that is less then 8 weeks old. I'm sure you were probably unaware of that law, but I can't imagine if you got her from a reputable breeder that she didn't know the law. Sorry, but that just sickens me that people are willing to seperate mother and baby at such a young age. Eight weeks should be the bare minimum. This probably won't be the last time either that she lets a puppy go before they are 8 weeks old.. GRRRRR


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm so relieved!! I just got back from the vet with Bella and the doctor said it doesn't look like she has Parvo! They took a stool sample to do a fecal test, and they said it came back with no blood in the stool and everything looked good. She said her color, heartbeat, gums, weight etc. all look good. She gave us a can of Prescription Diet's I/D to feed her until she gets over whatever she has and also some antibiotics to give her twice a day. They also went ahead and gave her a sub-q water injection because the doctor said she was a little bit dehydrated, but that all the vomitting was probably the reason for that. I'm really happy, hopefully she'll be feelin' well in the next day or so!!!  

And I agree about the breeder. I actually brought up to her that I thought puppies were suppose to stay with their mothers until they were AT LEAST 6 weeks old and she assured me that the puppy was fine and ready to go, and that she sells them at 5 weeks old all the time. :evil:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

what kind of water is she drinking... 

I got Gadget at 3 weeks(way to early).. I had started giving him tap water and he started throwing up too.. as soon as I changed to bottled water he stopped.. I also found out that caned food is only good in the refridgerater for 5 days. After that it will sour... I found out after Gadget got sick from it.. but as soon as I stopped feeding it to him he stopped being sick.. 

Good luck and God bless

I am glad she checked out ok at the doctor..


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> what kind of water is she drinking...
> 
> I got Gadget at 3 weeks(way to early).. I had started giving him tap water and he started throwing up too.. as soon as I changed to bottled water he stopped.. I also found out that caned food is only good in the refridgerater for 5 days. After that it will sour... I found out after Gadget got sick from it.. but as soon as I stopped feeding it to him he stopped being sick..
> 
> ...


That's a good point about the water, yes I have been giving her tap water. I will switch her over to bottle water, at least for the next 2-3 weeks until she hits 2 months old. Thanks!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Keep her on bottled..........in my opinion its best :thumbleft: 

I just read this so sorry you had to go thru that....10-12 weeks is when they "ideally" should go as chis need extra socialization and learning from siblings and mom... :read2: 

So glad things are looking better. Switching all this food will definately cause the dire-rear.....their systems are too sensative, especially so young ukeright:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope all continues to go well


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

So glad to hear she's doing better. Please get some Nutracal (local pet store). It will really make a world of difference. I kept Zeus on it for 5 months. Just dab alittle on your finger at least twice a day. It really gives them energy and the additional calories they need at such a young age. I recall fostering puppies that were 5 weeks old. We'd mix some puppy supplemental milk in with dry food so they got the additional calories and it helped soften the food.

Good luck and keep us posted.  I can't wait to see some pictures too...


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's some pics, she's 7/8 Chi and 1/8 Jack Russell Terrier:




























Haha, she fell asleep sitting up!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She is just an adorable baby! I am so glad to hear that there is nothing serious wrong. You are doing all the right things for her. Just keep up the good work.

What sort of breeder sells their pups at 5 weeks? :x That is just ridiculous. Any good breeder knows they need to stay with the mom at least until 8 weeks. 

Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

She is so adorable!! Thanks for sharing her pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

thatguyjosh said:


> Here's some pics, she's 7/8 Chi and 1/8 Jack Russell Terrier:


And 8/8 adorable. :lol: She could not possibly be any cuter. :love4: Sounds like you're doing a great job.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

you purchased this pup and they gave it to you at 5 weeks old??????? You are doing a great job. Now that you have been educated make sure you do research on the breeders before making a purchase. Trial and error I always say. The internet is a very educational source for purchasing what questions to ask and such. she is a doll


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

She is such a little cutie!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is a doll  As everyone as said 5 weeks is way to early but if she is selling them at that age i am glad someone responsible got her. I can not believe she said she lets them go at that age all the time :shock: Glad there was nothing serious wrong and hope she gets better soon


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow what a cutie you have and Im so happy she is better - but something needs to be done about this breeder it is more than disgusting to let a pup go at 5 weeks :shock: in my opinion before 10 weeks with a chi is TOO soon, is there not a law in Texas about that a pup has too be over 8 weeks if their is I would report her to the local animal police


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so darling


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Awww she is very cute. I love the one of her sleeping while sitting up. And she looks so comfy all wrapped up and her toys all around her.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad she's feeling better :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

she is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO adorable!! Love the pic in her lil collar


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little sweetheart.........hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

ROLFLMAO. That last picture of your cutie is PRICELESS.

Leslie


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone, she is feeling A LOT better today. She hasn't vomitted since we left the vet yesterday and her stool is becoming a lot thicker, so no more diarrhea. Thanks again!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yay to harder poop and no vomiting!!  I'm glad that shes feeling better. She is an adorable pup!! I'm glad she has you to take care of her!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

She is just too precious for words. That pic of her in her little collar is wonderful. I would keep her on bottled water all the time, chi's just seem to do better with it. Thank goodness it looks like it wasn't anything majorly serious. That breeder is so irresponsible, it ought to be against the law to let a puppy go that young.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I would have to imagine it is against the law and someone should report her :evil: This case may thankfully turn out well but not all will


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

She is such a darling!! Glad she's doing better! :wave:


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> I would have to imagine it is against the law and someone should report her :evil: This case may thankfully turn out well but not all will


Is there an organization that overlooks breeders? If so, I would be happy to let them know what the breeder did. Especially since she said she sells them at 5 weeks all the time!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

You are in Texas ? Don't really know anything about there but I would call an animal organization or spca. They should have that info as almost all states have a law about the age a puppy can be sold. You might even be able to find it on an internet search I am so glad your puppy is doing well but she really should not sell them at that young age unless it is an extreme circumstance :roll:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Tinker said:


> She is just too precious for words. That pic of her in her little collar is wonderful. I would keep her on bottled water all the time, chi's just seem to do better with it. Thank goodness it looks like it wasn't anything majorly serious. That breeder is so irresponsible, it ought to be against the law to let a puppy go that young.


In Florida it is against the law...you have to sell a dog at 8 weeks and up..also with a health cert. 

Too bad the rest of the US it isn't the law...sigh' :roll:


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

The photos are just adorable...she is so beautiful.  

Really glad to hear she's doing better.... big sigh of relief!  

Hope you find an organisation that can report this breeder and never let her sell again!! :evil: 

Love & Hugs

Lucie & lola :wave:


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Good thing she got better  ... As everyone else suggested, you should really consider trying to find an organization or something to stop this breeder! 

She is truly adorable!

Yael


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

your pup is simply adorable. glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG your chi is sooooooo cute!!!! I love all those pics, especially the first and last one....makes me want a puppy again!!!!

You are doing everything right by asking the questions and taking everyones advise and by getting her to the vet asap! I am so glad it wasnt parvo....we had a parvo scare at work yesterday...a litter of pups all had vomiting and diahrea...but thankfully they were all cleared of parvo. 

I would call the SPCA and ask them about the laws for breeders, and report this breeder. They are the ones who will go investigate and decide if she is selling them way too young. (which we all know she is)

I also had a chi pup that was 6wks old when I got her. I bought the milk substitute at the petstore and mixed it in with some dog food...soaked the puppy kibble in hot water to soften it. I did this for about two weeks.
I was so shocked that Ginger did as well as she did. She never once got sick. 

With such little pups you have to constantly worry about their temprature and blood sugar dropping. I had hot waterbottles in her crate while she slept and fed her 4 times a day. I work as a vet-tech and we have seen a LOT of these little guys have hypoglycemic shock (low blood sugar resulting in 'shock' where they are limp, vomit, and their temp is way below normal). I would go to the petstore and buy Nutra-Cal. It comes in a tube and is bacially a syrup-type substance that gives the pup a boost of sugar and calories. Always good to have on hand with these little guys if they decide they dont want to eat or if you think they are acting a little off. 

Let me also say how happy I am with everyones responce to your problem. When I saw how many posts there was under this tread and read that your pup was only 5wks I was very worried that the thread was going to get heated but everyone handles this post in a very respectful and helpful mannor and you took their advise and warnings to heart and are trying to do something about it. Makes me so happy to see   We have so many members and oppinions can clash at times; this thread is a classic example on how these topics should be handled. 

Best of luck to you and your little chi!!!! You do know you need to post a LOT more pics :wink: She is just too cute for words.
Also, please ask as many questions as you can!!! We are always here to help out!!

-Jessica


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Angel5218, I sent you a PM.

And I would also like to thank everyone for not ripping my head off after reading my story  I now know that I was completely ignorant in buying her at so young. Thankfully, I learned that and a TON of great information that will help me in the future while raising Bella from this site. This place has tons of information, I wish I would have found it before I bought her! 

I do have a few questions if someone could help me out please..

1. The breeder told me to give the 7-in-1 vaccination shots myself, since I am a tech and work at a pharmacy that specializes in only shots. She said I should be comfortable enough to do it and I can save a lot of money doing it that way. After talking to my vet and reading some threads on this site, it seems as if the best thing to do would be to take the dog to the vet since there is a chance of her having a reaction. Is this right or do a lot of people give the shot themselves? (After realizing what the breeder did by selling her to me at 5 weeks old I'm of course hesitant to take any of her advice now) The minimal amount of money I will save of course is no factor, I want what is best for Bella.

2. Is the Nutri-Cal something I should be giving her on a daily basis or just when I feel she needs it? Like when she is looking depressed or really tired for no reason.

Okay, that's all the questions for now  Thank You!

Josh


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I would take your pup to the vet to get the shots. You are absolutely right you have to worry about vaccine reactions and if you are getting the shot into the muscle or not. Also, the vet does a complete physical with your pup to let you know how she is doing and if she is staying healthy. 
I am a vet technician and I dont give shots to my dog...the only shots I give myself are Adequan shots to Kylie because of her bad knees.

There is an artical on this site about leptovirus you can find at this link
http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=5020

It is extremely important that you ask your vet if the distemper vaccine they give includes the lepto vaccine...if it does you need to ask for one that does NOT include it. The 7-in-one shot DOES include the lepto vaccine and is not the one I would reccommend...i would recommend the 5 way shot, but KJ explains it very nicely in her article.

As far as Nutra-Cal you are good giving her a pea-sized drop 3x a day. I would do so until she was about 10wks and then just have it on hand in case of emergency.

Hope this helps!  

-Jessica


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, taking your baby to the vet is a good idea...they can weigh her and give a quick once over to make sure she is ok... :lol: 

Giz had an allergic reaction to his last dosage of shots and his face swelled...well, I freaked out, never having had that happen...it probably was a number of factors...but I was glad I could call her when it happened

He gets his rabies tommorrow...I'm nervous...but my mom is going with me and we have another vet doing it...and we're having them do it with him in the room...which was my mistake before...I let them take him in another room because I cry when he gets shots...but no more...with my mom there I HAVE TO KEEP MY COMPOSURE!! LOL...my mantra!

My husband laughs at me because I am usually a tuffy with these things, but when I hear Gizmo yelp, forget it I lose it!! :roll: 

Good luck with her, she is a precious little diva in training! :wave:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> As far as Nutra-Cal you are good giving her a pea-sized drop 3x a day. I would do so until she was about 10wks and then just have it on hand in case of emergency.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> -Jessica


Nutri-Cal does work wonders! I gave my pup that everyday(from 8 weeks of age till she was 12 weeks) 5x-6x because she was treated for hypoglycemia twice.
But 3x is good since your pup doesn't have a problem in bg levels.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I use to work at a vets and yes, I could do the shots myself, but I prefer a vet to also do a look over at Zeus. They also do heartworm tests, then give you Heartguard (or whatever you chose) prescription. Heartguard and other heartworm meds are prescription and IMO, this is a MUST. Nothing like seeing a dog go through heartworm treatment. It's the saddest thing ever and something that could have been prevented by just a once a month pill.


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow. After reading this, I am so thankful that Friday didn't have any problems. I got her at 6 weeks and didn't know anything about what to give her or what to watch out for. I never gave her anything besides her food!!! Like, I didn't know about substitute milk or anything like that. My heart is actually beating kind of fast just thinking of what could have happened because of my ignorance...

I'm so glad Bella is better. She is too cute for words!


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

:wave: Wow, DITTO to what all has been said here. Your baby is adorable... we have a JRT as well as our little Reba chi. Reba came down with parvo about 2=3 days after we got her home (she had been exposed at the pet shop her breeder brought her to). She was 1 lb 1oz at 8 weeks old. I can't imagine only 5 weeks letting a pup go :shock: . I am glad she is doing better and that parvo was not the culprit. Hang in there - your furbaby is a little doll. And- the Nutrical is a great supplement for these little breeds. Reba came home from being spayed today and after fasting the better part of the last 24 hrs, I gave her a blob of it to get her going again. These little ones burn hot!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

[size=18] oh my that is pretty young i got mine at 7 Weeks and i had to use a syringe for giving her water and blended her food. I was wondering did you change from one brand of puppy food to another without doing it little by little it could cause diarrhea or upset tummy.Gases and hiccups are common on young puppies and my puppy did eat just could not retain water to good give small amounts at a time 4 times a day every 4 hours for at least the next month. since my puppy had kennel cough a week later i also mentioned this to the vet just in case. Yes, at 5 weeks old you need to give the puppy the milk replacement until 8 weeks.Besides that mine eats like a piglet i know that sounds tirrible i still have to give her food blended now at 4 months old since she eats fast[/size]


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

Bella is still doing great, she is up running around and beating up our other dog, a JRT. It's so cute. I did go buy some nutri-cal and have been giving it to her 2-3 times a day.. it seems to really be helping.

princess_ella - we did switch her over to Science Diet from Eukanuba 2 days after she started vomiting but then put her back on Eukanuba the next day at the advice of the vet. 

Here another pic of her playing with all of her toys:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Shes sooooooo cute :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a cute doll face!


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Her ears are so tiny, but so adorable! Love her color! Glad she's doing better :wave:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

*To bella owner*

:wave: I am glad your adorable cutie is doing better. I am curious how much does she weigh?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so glad Bella is doing better. She is just so sweet - makes you want to pick her up and just love her to pieces! That one pic you posted earlier of her asleep standing up was just too cute for words.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a precious baby. How do you not just hug her and smooch her all day long?


----------



## thatguyjosh (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: To bella owner*



princess_ella said:


> :wave: I am glad your adorable cutie is doing better. I am curious how much does she weigh?


She weighs 1lb 8oz.


----------

